# Outerwear Brand for short & stocky people...???



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

I am male, 5'5" and on the stocky side (155-160 lbs). 

I *HATE* having to buy pants or jackets that are TOO big for me because I am short. But when I drop down a size in the same line...they feel a little small on my waist/chest because I am a little stocky. 

I always end up going for the bigger size for comfort reasons but it makes me look like a big ass KOOK because the sleeves are too long or the pants will have too many wrinkles/material around the boot because there too long. 

HELP!?!?!?!?! 

Anyone out there who is in the same boat as me or is short and thick/stocky?

What are your experiences and which Brands do you find that fit the short/stocky type most comfortably without making you look stupid or like a kook because your sleeves are way too long or your pants are way too baggy?


----------



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

I have experience with Nike, signal and 686. The nike and 686 are definitely made for taller people. 

I was thinking of trying L1, holden or airblaster this season in hopes of them fitting shorter people better. Also looking at Volcom and Vans too. 

Tell me what you guys think and your experiences. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

686 does offer their Smarty Cargo in a Short option which cuts 2 inches off the inseam which sounds like it might be good for you. I'm 5ft6in 150lbs so not much taller/bigger than you but I didn't find the regular 686 stuff to be long at all. I just went into my closet and put on my standard 686 Smarty Cargo pants and the end of the pants just barely barely touch the floor which is the perfect length for me. I guess it depends what type of fit you're looking for, but that was good for me. My regular jeans size is 32x30 and I checked the charts and the 686 stuff in size Small has an inseam of 31. Just an inch bigger.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Volcom works for me I'm short n stocky.

I wear medium pants and large jackets from them.


----------



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

thanks for the help guys.

Will just have to go into the shop and see what fits best when its all said and done.


----------

